# saugeye in this reservoir?



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

are there any saugeye in the Upper Sandusky Reservoir 2? I know its supposed to be an excellent LMB fishery but i heard that there were saugeyes, is this true? if there are, should i be targetting the sandy bottom areas, or the rocks? 

Thanks


----------



## bassfisher0869 (Mar 31, 2010)

yes i have heard that to i fish that resivior alot and i have yet to catch on. there is plenty of fish to catch but i have seen alot of people out there netting anf catching fingerlings and putting them in their own ponds!!! i have notified the wild life officer about this activity.


----------

